# Hhhmmm, that's a bit strange....



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi ladies,

A TMI post warning but for the last 3 days I've had brown CM/spotting, which I've never had before. My friend said it could be implantation bleeding but I really don't think it is for a couple of reasons, a) this has been on days 12-14 and I'm a late ovulater (normally day 1 and b) we've been referred for ICSI, as my DH has problems. I just wondered if anyone else has experienced this and do you have any ideas on why it's happening please? It's worrying me a bit now  

Thanks! x


----------



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

I've never had it but I have read on a few boards that some women get this around time of ovulation, not sure if thats any help x


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Catf2008, could be that then. x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Tiffin

Cat's right some ladies do get a browny discharge around ovulation rather than just a clear/creamy one but if this is new for you I'd double check with your GP just in case, a simple swab would rule out/confirm any infection and that could be treated easily with antibiotics.

Take Care

Dory
xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Tiffin, I sometimes get a little spotting around ovulation, and always for a few days before AF. For me it's probably a combination of being perimenopausal and having endometriosis (mostly the former, I expect). 

If it is a feature of perimenopause for you, don't panic that it's some kind of indicator your ovaries are about to shut down! Perimenopause goes on for years and YEARS. As you probably already know, it's just changes that slowly begin happening when you start getting a bit closer to menopause and cycles start to change. I've been having indicators of perimenopause for years, and I don't seem to be any closer to actual menopause than I was 5 years ago (my mother didn't reach menopause until her mid- to late-50s).

By all means, see your GP if you're worried, but it's probably nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks ladies. It's got a lot heavier today, so will see what happens over the weekend and go to my GP on Monday if I feel I need to. 

Have a lovely weekend!  x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

I get Brown blood discharge when we have TMI!!! Rough sex but other then that I'd say implantation bleeding x


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Ha ha Mrs Peach, no rough sex for us lately!   Had to use a couple of tampons yesterday but it seems to have stopped today, so guessing it was to do with ovulation. Thanks for the replies peeps!  x


----------

